# JVC America Announces New Projector Line at CEDIA 2013



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

JVC is known as one of the industry’s top projector manufacturers, consistently wowing enthusiasts with images sporting incredible contrast, deep inky blacks, and fine image clarity. This past model year JVC made improvements in the 3D department while rolling out the second iteration of what the company calls 4K e-shift technology. Yesterday at CEDIA 2013 the company announced a new, expanded, line of home theater projectors that promise to be simply amazing.

*New Technology* 

JVC claims they are incorporating new technologies in their 2014 line that will offer “substantial” image quality improvements. A sixth generation D-ILA imaging device is at the heart of the improvements. It features a pixel gap that is 40 percent narrower than previous models and a bump in light efficiency to 1,300 lumens. Native contrast will also see a boost due to the incorporation of a third generation wire grid optical engine and Clear Black technology (for local area contrast enhancement).








In an interesting twist, JVC has developed a user selectable Intelligent Lens Aperture that can be engaged to work in tandem with the projectors’ D-ILA technology. JVC claims that engaging the selectable aperture won’t harm white levels, keeping them above competing projectors that rely on dynamic-iris technologies to improve black levels. According to JVC’s numbers, the Intelligent Lens Aperture will improve native contrast by a factor of 10, boosting its entry level projector’s native contrast numbers from 60,000:1 to 600,000:1 and it’s flagship projector from 150,000:1 to 1,500,000:1.

Other new features for 2014 include two memory settings for pixel convergence, an Adobe RGB picture mode (JVC’s top 5 models), and a new remote control smartphone app that includes control of picture settings.

*4K e-Shift Returns Again*

The 2014 line will feature the latest iteration of JVC’s 4K e-shift technology, making this the third model year that JVC has employed 4K e-shift. The projectors will all accept 4K signals, however they will not have the capability to display true 4K. Also, JVC makes no mention of HDMI 2.0, so it’s safe to assume that technology will not be included.

*Hold Over Technology From Last Year’s Line*

JVC is once again offering 3D glasses that rely on RF (as opposed to IR) technology. JVC says RF technology provides a more stable synchronization and an extended viewing range. Lens memory settings will also make a return. The top models in the line will have ten memory settings while lower end models will have five. Memory settings store valuable focus, zoom and lens shift positioning to allow users to easily switch between 4:3, 16:9, and 2.35:1 aspect ratios.

*Model Line-Up*

Two 2013 (DLA-X35 and DLA-RS46) models will be sold again in 2014. The new model line-up will be available in November 2013, appearing as follows:

-DLA-RS6710: $12,499 MSRP

-DLA-X900R/DLA-RS67: $11,999

-DLA-X700R/DLA-RS57: $7,999

-DLA-RS4910: $5,199

-DLA-X500R/DLA-RS49: $4,999

_Image Credit: JVC_


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I can't wait to see some reviews of these new projectors. I am almost glad it is taking so long for me to finish my theater room because I was looking to get the previous generation JVC projector.


----------

